# Dog aggression



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

sorry to hear this... and i have no advice for you, though i'm sure you will get some from the trainers here. good luck, and welcome to the forum


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Best advice is find a better trainer! One who is experienced in using classiscal conditioning and systematic desensitization to change your dog's emotional reaction to other dogs. No choce chains, prong collars or e-collars please. That will only, at best, hide the symptoms of the underlying problem.

www.apdt.com is often a great referral source for positive-minded trainers. The books Fight! and Fiesty Fido are also great places to start and both outline solid desensitizaton protocols to give you an idea of the type of training that is often very helpful. You can find them at www.dogwise.com. 

Where are you located?

-Stephanie


----------



## MickeyMouse (Mar 21, 2008)

I am located in Massachusetts. Do you know of a great trainer in my area.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MickeyMouse said:


> I am located in Massachusetts. Do you know of a great trainer in my area.


Click on the web site. You should be able to find someone in MA. At least I hope so. They have a directory. 

My Shadow doesn't like all other dogs either.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Massachusetts is an awfully big state! 

Emma Parsons (wrote Click to Calm about her Golden, Ben) is in Massachusetts. Karen Pryor is based in MA as well. Her website might also have a trainer search function: www.clickertraining.com.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Make sure his health is okay first. Have your Vet do a thorough physical on him.

Request that a Full Thyroid Panel is run and sent out (don't settle for the in-office test....it isn't thorough enough)....and if your Vet says he doesn't think it's necessary, then demand it. 

Many Vets don't recognize aggression as a thyroid issue....although frequently it is and can easily be controlled by medication.

Once all health issues are ruled out, or corrected, then definitely see a behaviorist/trainer!

Here's a link about the thyroid and behavioral problems:

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/bizarre_behavior.htm


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Contrary to popular belief not all goldens like other dogs. At the first sign of aggression or dominance displayed by another dog my girl gladly throws down. Of course she was in a 10 x 10 cage with 8 other dogs with few toys and one food and drink bowl so I would assume she "learned" this trait as simply a method of survival. I just keep her away from other dogs until I know they are okay. On a walk or run if a dog approaches us I scare them off. I'd much rather have them not like other dogs and be great with people/kids although I do realize it isn't ideal. I know Daisy has dog "friends" now that we've been around several times and each time she is more and more comfortable and the dogs learn each others boundaries.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hang in there.
My boy Gunner is dog aggressive also.It started at 6 months in our obedience class. At first, my trainer said he thought he owned me, that I wasn't the Alpha , then the trainer realized this is not true after being around us. Gunner minds me well and is very obedient except when a strange dog comes toward us. Then he growls and acts like he will attack. One time he dragged me across the street toward another golden! But I got him under control.
The weird thing is that he is fine around his brothers (my daughter's goldens) and our other golden. He is even submissive to him. My husband thinks he is protective of me as he doesn't act as bad around my husband. 
When we take walks , if someone is coming toward us, I cross the street.We don't go to dog parks or golden events. : ( He also has very bad storm anxiety which we are working with. I am going to train in TTouch to hopefully help with both problems.
Has anyone else used TTouch for this problem?
I really empathize! I have never had an aggressive golden in thirty years of having the breed. And he is loving and gentle with all people!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Massachusetts is an awfully big state!
> 
> Emma Parsons (wrote Click to Calm about her Golden, Ben) is in Massachusetts. Karen Pryor is based in MA as well. Her website might also have a trainer search function: www.clickertraining.com.


 
Welcome to GRF! If you live near Franklin, MA- Emma Parsons is teaching a class called "The Reactive Dog" beginning on May 1st. It is designed to help aggressive/reactive dogs. I am taking my dog Daisy to this class. If you want any info, just PM me & I'll give you the phone #, etc... Good luck!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sorry you are dealing with this as am I. I posted last week after my 3 yr old Asia bit another dog at the dog park quite badly.She is great with most dogs but realy prefers humans to dogs. She has a few dogs that she is great friends with. I have ordered one of the books suggested by flying quizno. contacted my trainer who will be helping me do more work with Asia. I also took her to the vet yesterday for a full blood workup and they wil be sending it away to check her thyroid etc.... After hearing the triggers etc...the vet suggested a 6 week course of Clomaicalm to assist with the anxiety as we are working with her on the desensitization process. I also contacted the breeder who has never had this happen and sugested really focusing on obedience with her. I am really scared to have her around other dogas but all the professionals I spoke to say I need to get over this and work on it but it is so hard. I feel your pain!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

daisydogmom said:


> Welcome to GRF! If you live near Franklin, MA- Emma Parsons is teaching a class called "The Reactive Dog" beginning on May 1st. It is designed to help aggressive/reactive dogs. I am taking my dog Daisy to this class. If you want any info, just PM me & I'll give you the phone #, etc... Good luck!!!


Oh that's wonderful! I highly recommend Emma Parsons! Her book is really good, too. The story of Ben is quite amazing. He was originally so dog aggressive that even hearing dogs on television would set him off - and not just normal barking like some dogs do when they hear dogs on television... he'd go into full scale "must attack!" mode! Now I understand he's often used as the demo dog in her classes!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Oh that's wonderful! I highly recommend Emma Parsons! Her book is really good, too. The story of Ben is quite amazing. He was originally so dog aggressive that even hearing dogs on television would set him off - and not just normal barking like some dogs do when they hear dogs on television... he'd go into full scale "must attack!" mode! Now I understand he's often used as the demo dog in her classes!


I can't wait to start the class with her! Her book is absolutely amazing. Unfortunately, I think her dog Ben passed away recently. I think she uses a new pup as her demo dog.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner charges the TV when dogs are on , barking like a mad man! I'll look into that book!


----------

